
X86-64 Speculative Execution Harness - EwanToo
https://gist.github.com/dougallj/f9ffd7e37db35ee953729491cfb71392
======
EwanToo
Sourced from
[https://twitter.com/ewindisch/status/948622521498251265?s=09](https://twitter.com/ewindisch/status/948622521498251265?s=09)

------
billconan
I don't understand this code. Can you explain?

does this mean a branch can be incorrectly bypassed?

~~~
rurban
Search for Spectre, quite popular today.

